# Funny experience at sex toy store: WWYD?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm just curious what other people would do. I have been to this place alone and there's a middle aged woman who dresses like a man and wears no make up and has black spots on her teeth who works there. Last time I was there she would not stop talking to me even though other people were in the store. She knows her ****, and I appreciate the heads up. But come on, give me some space. 
So h and I went last night and she would not shut up. We were looking at vibrating **** rings and she proceeds to tell us that we need to get a simple one and then come back after we figure out if it's hitting in the right spots. 
Then she says things about how some people use it to keep the guy hard. Um no! I almost wanted to tell her to back off. Then she says some people use it to keep the woman stimulated. Again, that's not a problem. Just want to do something different. 
THEN she started telling us about how all girlfriends have had their clits in different spots and how one was really far down from the hood. 
I was about to start laughing. I look at h and he is just trying to keep it together. 
She says she will give us time to look and then starts talking to me again because I was accidentally looking in the lube for jacking off section. 
Then she tells the other worker shes going to go eat her dinner but then we come up to the counter and she insists on being the one to put batteries in and test it. 
I think I'm going to start buying online. Holy crap. 
Would you have said something to her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I would have told her, "Thanks for the help, but my wife and I would like to decide for ourselves what we want. We'll let someone know if we need help. Thanks."

We ordered online for obvious reasons. Some people are womanizers and don't know to back off until they're told. I know she was a woman.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes I think she is hot for me. Ew. But I thought walking in with my husband might be a clue that I'm not into women? 
Ha yeah she probably was trying to show me that she's an expert. Like I need her gnarly teeth down there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Some people don't back off unless called on their behaviour.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I would have asked her to show us....if she started to..that's when I would run!


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I would have asked her to show us....if she started to..that's when I would run!


Perfect plan, because then her pants would be around her ankles and it would make for an easy getaway!! :rofl:


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

BrookeT said:


> I probably would have just left, talk about awkward, ewwww.
> 
> Maybe because she's a lesbian she thinks she's an expert on pleasing women or something. Or maybe she's hot for you!


Maybe there's something deeper than this. I suspect that there are some women who has strong lesbian tendencies, but they marry straight men anyway. Off course their sex life will be "compromised", and, as couples, they will resort to toys to get a better sex life, without dealing with the real problem, that the wives are actually closet lesbians..

Perhaps the sex-store lady has met so many such closet lesbian wives, and the OP happened to resemble one of them.. (no offense to the OP, I am sure you're straight as a rod  )


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Who eats black spots ?


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I first read this as...

Then she tells the other worker shes going to go eat her _for_ dinner but then we come up to the counter and she insists on being the one to put batteries in and test it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol
I kind of think it's really backwards to think that people buy sex toys because something is wrong with their sex life. that's just such a negative way of looking at it. But then some lesbians have a negative view of heterosexual relationships anyway. 
I'm about as straight as can be. I'm comfortable with GLBT people and maybe she picked up on it. 
Just seems like a bad sales strategy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

StargateFan said:


> Who eats black spots ?


Black spots on teeth are usually rot or due to death of the root of the tooth due to poor care and prevention of decay, not from eating something that is black in color.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We tend to treat trips to the sex store as light entertainment so this experience would have added to the fun.

Honestly it is not a big deal in the scheme of things. Either go with it and have a laugh while hiding from her behind the inflatable doll aisle or politely tell her that you would like some time alone to look around.


----------



## Quantmflux (Feb 6, 2013)

Internet vendors for the win! LOL

Ill plug these two because I love their husband/wife podcast:

http://freddyandeddy.com/index.htm

They run an online store and tend to carry stuff they have used, discussed and endorse.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

She's probably just autistic. 
(No offense meant to MattMatt's or his wife.)


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

totamm said:


> Black spots on teeth are usually rot or due to death of the root of the tooth due to poor care and prevention of decay, not from eating something that is black in color.


Whoops, sorry. I forgot the /joke tag. :lol::lol:


----------



## totamm (May 1, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> She's probably just autistic.
> (No offense meant to MattMatt's or his wife.)


I had no idea that adult novelty stores are commonly staffed by autistic people.

You learn something new every day!



StargateFan said:


> Whoops, sorry. I forgot the /joke tag. :lol::lol:


Me too.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I could see asperger's maybe. H said she had some kind of burn marks on her hand which he thinks is from smoking meth. 
I don't think we will go back to that location. Besides, Adam and Eve has free DVDs right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with telling her that you appreciate the advice, you are just looking and if you have any questions you will ask. 

I like to be able to see things that I am buying, but buying online is a lot more relaxed. My preference for online stores is A Place For Passion (Welcome to A Place For Passion!). The are reasonably priced and ship really quickly. (the first time I ordered I went through Adam and Eve, but they are pretty pricey and the shipping was several weeks)


----------

